# Wie die Fledermause seid ihr!!



## Oxygen (2. Juni 2001)

Jagt nur Nachts...


----------



## Juriano (2. Juni 2001)

du bist doch kein stück anders


----------



## Interritor (2. Juni 2001)

öhhmmmm  
wir wollen unbekand bleiben


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

*mitspam*


----------



## Oxygen (3. Juni 2001)

*gääähhhhhnnnn*
glaub ich geh jetzt schlafen...
Gutes Nächtle trozdem noch...


----------



## drash (3. Juni 2001)

gut nacht


----------



## ghaleon (3. Juni 2001)

ich geh net schlafen
bin noch putzmuten
muss weiterarbeiten
sonst von webmaster gehaut wird
muss mehr arbeiten
leistung
leistung
leistung
*kaffewegschluerrf|koffeintablettenschluck*


----------



## Oxygen (3. Juni 2001)

Whaaa.... bin wieder auf...


----------



## Meister Eder (3. Juni 2001)

ihr seid echt alles luschen. gehen also um 10 ins bett und stehen morgens um 11 zum mittagessen wieder auf.
was soll nur aus der jugend werden...... ?


----------



## Scalé (3. Juni 2001)

Nachtaktiv? klar
ich bin eigentlich Tag und Nacht hier. nur komischerweise ist nachts hier am meisten los


----------



## ghaleon (3. Juni 2001)

is mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## HeRaTiK (3. Juni 2001)

ich hab hunger!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hehe


----------



## Meister Eder (3. Juni 2001)

dito



:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Scalé (3. Juni 2001)

Verschieb das ma einer in den Kindergarten.
Dann können wa spämmen


----------



## Sovok (3. Juni 2001)

hey nich soviele springende animationen... da bekommt ma ja kopfschmerzen... is ja schon spääät *gähn*


----------



## ghaleon (4. Juni 2001)

:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## ghuzdan (4. Juni 2001)

:| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## ghaleon (4. Juni 2001)

schluss jetzt is ja net zum aushalten


----------

